# Dallas - Print on demand needed



## allanf (May 12, 2007)

Looking for a solution to do quality one-off's (print on demand) tee's, tanks, sweatshirts, etc. in the Dallas area. I'm actually in Carrollton (Dallas suburb). Prefer not to print myself, looking for someone with a heat press, etc. to do for me as needed. Thanks!


----------

